# Intermittent AUX input problem - Device Not Found



## Oryx (Apr 8, 2011)

Greetings all!

I have this rather annoying intermittent problem that is starting to drive me crazy (no pun intended) and I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem..

When using the AUX input jack (auxiliary jack) for my tablet or phone, everything works well for a little while. But suddenly and without warning, the display will read "Device Not Found" and it immediately switches over to the audio source that was being used previously (FM Radio, XM, CD etc.).

This usually causes me to jump completely out of my seat because the AUX volume has to be cranked up a bit higher than the radio (like around 20-22). Within seconds, it switches back automatically to the AUX input.

This happens whether or not audio is present at the time. Sometimes I forget to queue something up and it happens, other times it's right in the middle of playing a YouTube video or something silly.

I have tried wiggling the audio jack to see if this is just a bad connection, but I am unable to reproduce the problem by hand. I believe there is a loose connection somewhere between the AUX input jack and the brains of the radio which is causing it to think that I have unplugged the audio jack.

Has this happened to anyone else before? Is my car haunted? (that would explain all of the clicks and funny sounds that my Cruze makes..)

Thanks,
Oryx


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Try doing some bump tests by going over some speed bumps (don't ruin your car though...). Maybe the bumps are what is causing the problem...

Either way if it's pissing you off, bring it into the dealer!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oyrx..... I have almost the same issue but using the USB port. It will play great for a while, then all of a sudden just quits. I have to unplug my iphone and plug it back in. This is of course going over no bumps in the road. Just purchased my LTZ last Thursday, but just recently used the USB port to find this issue....My have to go back to the dealer to see if they can find the issue.


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

Oryx, I am having the same issue. Have you found a solution?

I noticed it only happens when I am charging something using the USB and listening through the AUX at the same time. If I unplug what is charging then I do not get the interuption. Bump tests give no interuption. Could this be a faulty PDIM?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Having replace the PDIM in my Cruze ECO with the Bluetooth enabled PDIM, I can vouch for the solidity of the AUX/USB connection to the PDIM and the PDIM end of the connection to the radio itself. This really sounds like either a device issue, bad cable, or a lose connection at the AUX/USB end of the cable or the radio end of the PDIM to radio. It could also be the PDIM or radio itself, but not highly likely. Test your device in another AUX interface (headphones come to mind) and if the problem doesn't occur there, contact your dealership.


----------



## Oryx (Apr 8, 2011)

Heya, it appears to be a current issue from the USB device you have plugged in. My phone draws a pretty heafty current and the AUX disconnects only occurs if I have it connected. The current is likely causing a circuit to reset somewhere that is responsible for the AUX plug. If I plug in a lower current device, such as a USB stick, this does not occur. My solution was to Bluetooth connect the audio of my phone to a USB powered Bluetooth receiver and not attempt to use my phone with the USB input.

This is a much better option for me as I can play audio from any source, like Pandora, wirelessly, while charging in my craddle which is getting power from my accessory plug.

PS: The Bluetooth receiver I am using is one of those Belkin pucks that I modified a USB cable for to provide it power.

Good luck to you,
Oryx


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest that anyone having this issue that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. Also I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If anyone has any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Leesil (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Stacy,

My 2011 Cruze is having this same issue. If I have my phone charging via usb and streaming audio via AUX (where radio display shows "AUX Input") it will randomly switch back to XM (audio source I use when not streaming from phone).

I purchased the Cruze in January of 2011 and have seen this issue persist over 4 different phones (3 Androids & 1 iPhone) 3 different usb cables and 2 different audio/aux cables. The only aspect that has remained unchanged is the car itself.

My husband and I considered the issue annoying but not deal breaking and as such did not mention it to our dealership until the car's thermostat broke and it had to go in for repairs. When we dropped the car off last Thursday my husband explained both issues, thermostat & usb/aux. The service department called on Friday, said the thermostat was done but they did not have time to get to the audio issue and if we wanted to pick the car up over the weekend we could do that and then bring it back for service on the usb/aux later.

We picked the car up on Friday, thermostat is fine, usb/aux still giving the exact same intermittent issue. Monday, 7/16, we went to our dealership to buy another car (a second vehicle, unrelated to our Cruze). While we were there I attempted to leave our Cruze for repair of the audio trouble. The service department treated me like a fool saying the car wasn't designed to use any aux audio other than iDevices (which is nonsense, even reading the manual shows that) and refused to even look at the vehicle.

I vented to our salesman (selling us the new Camaro) about the lack of service in the service department and he immediately attempted to help. He said if I dropped the Cruze off the next day (Tuesday) he would put me in a loaner vehicle, have one of his service techs drive my Cruze for a few hours (because the issue is intermittent), drive it home and back etc and they would have it fixed.

I explained my issue in detail... only occurs when both usb and aux are in use, radio switches from aux input back to xm and says the aux device is not found and that manually changing the source on the radio back to aux goes right back to streaming music without skipping a beat. It is as if the car randomly fails to detect the prescence of my phone *only* when something is plugged into *both* the usb *and* the aux input.

My salesman said he understood, I dropped off the Cruze Tuesday 7/17 and went home in the loaner vehicle. I received a call yesterday, Thursday 7/19, saying they could not reproduce the issue.

I find this incredulous. I do not know if the issue is the usb/aux device in the center console, the radio itself, or the wiring between the two but something is wrong and by process of elimination it is not our phones, our usb cables or our audio cables as we have had the same issue with multiple devices and cables.

At this point my dealer has said they cannot fix what they cannot reproduce. My hands are in the air. I got online to see if anyone else has experienced this issue and clearly I am not the only one.

I implore you, please tell me what my next step should be as I am rather frustrated.

Sincrely,

Cruze owner that wants to love their car.


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

Leesil,

I finally gave up on this. The issue, as it was explained to me, was the USB port was not meant to be used as a charger. The computer assumes whenever you plug in a USB device that you want to play music through it and the interruption is the computer sensing that something is plugged in an trying to read data off of it.

I find this difficult to believe as it seems to me that would cause regularly spaced interuptions instead of the random 5-15 minute interruptions we are seeing. But that was the engineers final say.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweber said:


> Leesil,
> 
> I finally gave up on this. The issue, as it was explained to me, was the USB port was not meant to be used as a charger. The computer assumes whenever you plug in a USB device that you want to play music through it and the interruption is the computer sensing that something is plugged in an trying to read data off of it.
> 
> I find this difficult to believe as it seems to me that would cause regularly spaced interuptions instead of the random 5-15 minute interruptions we are seeing. But that was the engineers final say.


That tells me that the Cruze isn't providing the required amount of power to the USB port. USB charging is the wave of the future (and now) for all portable electronics. GM needs to get with the rest of the world here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Leesil said:


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> My 2011 Cruze is having this same issue. If I have my phone charging via usb and streaming audio via AUX (where radio display shows "AUX Input") it will randomly switch back to XM (audio source I use when not streaming from phone).
> 
> ...




Leesil,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your concerns as well as frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Leesil - I bet you're looking at a design limitation in the GM Camaro/Cruze PDIM. When I replaced my PDIM I discovered that both the USB and AUX ports both plug into the same USB port in the PDIM. Because of the way USB power is spec'd, the PDIM simply cannot provide enough power to operate both at the same time. Check your camaro, I wouldn't be surprised to discover it does the same thing since the Cruze and Camaro use the same PDIM. This PDIM wasn't designed to power two devices at the same time. If the dealership doesn't connect to both ports at the same time they won't be able to duplicate the problem.

Most devices that use USB to charge expect to receive close to the full power listed in the USB spec. Because the PDIM is using only a single USB port to connect both the AUX and USB device ports, it cannot provide more than 50% of the available power to either port. You'll get the full 5 volts, but only half the current.

My recommendation is to get a car power adapter for your device and use it to provide power. I would also recommend if your device supports bluetooth audio to have the Camaro Bluetooth PDIM installed. See my sig for the link to DIY PDIM for installation instructions as the Aux input has just about the worst audio quality I have ever run across. I thought I had installed an entirely new stereo when I switched to Bluetooth audio. The Bluetooth PDIM also enables your steering wheel controls for skip and previous tracks. You'll still need to select your play list from the device.

Stacy - this is the first time I have seen enough information here on CT to diagnose this problem.


----------



## CTrovillion (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm having the same issue with my 2008 chevy impala. it doesn't matter if i'm charging anything or not it just bounces me back to radio. Now it barely recognizes any devices plugged into the aux port it just tells me there is no cd in the player as it is a cd/aux button.


----------



## Irfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Even Im facing the same problem....im the stock music system by chevrolet...no one is responding to the issue..the service center people say go to panasonic service center as it is manufactured by panasonic.....the people in panasonic say its not our job....go to the service center


----------



## mfu93447 (Jun 18, 2013)

i have a 2012 and i keep my ipod plugged in at all times. i get messages saying devise not supported. i get my saved radio stations dropped, my radio will just switch itself between the f.m. aux, a.m. ipod or xm. our service writer cannot find a service bulletin on the issue and cannot do anything without reproducing the issue. i keep it plugged in thru the usb port. i just wanted to put my 2 cents in. hopefully it can be fixed one day.


----------

